# Eldon slot cars



## DHR Racing (Mar 21, 2006)

I was going thru my closet and came upon three eldon slot cars i think they are 1/24th scale???, they are approx. 5 1/2 inches long & 2 inches wide, does anybody have an idea of what they are worth, I have no way of testing them to see if they work, 1 is a light blue Corvette, 1 is a dark blue Camaro & the other one is a white Ford Mustang, thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Ebay*

Check on ebay. Eldon was very popular and has a following. Some of the stuff is rarer than others.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They are more than likely 1/32. As Jim stated there are many Eldon fans out there, give epay a check. If you an, post a pic to your thread. Thanks.:thumbsup: rr


----------



## DHR Racing (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks guy's:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

You can test you cars with a 9V battery. Touch the leads to the pickup braids, the car should run. They can probably use a lube job. Oil the axles and arm shaft at each end of the motor.

Also, the Eldon muscle cars (what you got) seem to be more valuable, with Chargers being the most sought after.


----------



## DHR Racing (Mar 21, 2006)

great!! thanks for the info. dlw:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I am the owner moderator for a Yahoo group dedicated to Eldon slot cars. Come join in the fun!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Eldon_Slot_Cars/

Pictures of the cars would be nice to see. I sold a Camaro last year for $25.00 at the Dayton toy show. It was dark metallic blue and almost mint with a good running chassis.

Marty


----------

